# My First Satin Brindle Litter :)



## Hayley411 (May 25, 2009)

I bred my broken RY satin doe to my friends Fawn brindle buck (satin carrier) and this is what I ended up with. 14 in the litter, 6 does and 8 bucks. Unfortunately I can't remember how many satins I got in the litter, figures. 
Mother:








Father:








Entire Litter:








Does:








Bucks:









I can't figure out what the two lighter colors are, some are a blue-ish silver and a couple are creamy off-white. All have black eyes.
Any Ideas?

~Hayley


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like you may have diluted blue and/or maybe bone or black eyed white. That's a big heap 'o cuteness you got there.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

moustress said:


> Sounds like you may have diluted blue and/or maybe bone or black eyed white. That's a big heap 'o cuteness you got there.


Something involving blue was my guess, too.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

oooh i am really loveing them brindle bucks


----------

